# Can't make the final "step" into my recovery



## Jimmyvn1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

I suffer from DP/DR for 8 weeks now. It al started by some major hypochondriac/anxiety attacks which lasted for weeks and resulted in many doctor consultancies (didnt went to doctor for DR/DP but for my deathly deceases which i thought i suffered from; cancer etcetera).

During these attacks i suffered from some severe DP/DR. Brain fog, feeling detached from reality, everything looked odd/unreal, voice sounded strange, couldn't read, numbness, feeling that i was walking on clouds and heavy fatigue.

These symptoms scared the Sh.t out of me and i found a lot of relief when i came on this website. I was not alone. Since 2 weeks ago i felt much better and sometimes i actually thought that i was almost better. But since a week i have the feeling that iam stuck on the last step to complete recovery.

Since two weeks or so i only feel really sad/emotional and feel sort of dizzy when outside (little bit when i am inside). Its not really dizziness like that everything is moving but its more that my brain can't manage all the different movements which come into my brain. for example following a car is a hell of a job and makes the background little bit more sharp. It's more a focus thing i guess. Do people recognize this? Beside this i dont feel detached anymore, only when i focus on these thoughts and the rest of my previous symptoms are gone. So no more brainfog, no more tunnelvision, no more DP and no more unreal feelings of my surroundings/friends, i have normal contact with people now. Friends tell me that i mu st be happy that iam not in that major DR/DP i had and sometimes i do feel happy and actually feel alot better. Sometimes i read that my "left over" visuals are signs of coming back to reality/recovery but this stage looks like it take longer then overcoming the other symptoms.

So what i basically want to ask to everyone if i'am close to "getting back" and is it normal that the final stage (if iam in that one) takes longer then others?


----------



## Jimmyvn1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nobody who can help me?


----------



## I am he (Jun 23, 2012)

You will be fine, Just don't worry about it and get on with your life and you will quickly recover


----------



## Jimmyvn1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thnx for your reply and offcourse the positive words








Its hard not to think about it. When i feel ok, iam thinking "Hey i feel actually ok if its like this i would be fine" which lead to a relapse. The thing is that iam even in those momements of feeling alomst normal again know iam not. That's the most anoying thing of it, that i keep monitoring myself!


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I know what you mean about the dizziness thing, like not being able to follow a car.. When I feel like im right on the cusp of shifting to the real world (sometimes I slip out of the DR for a while, I think its a good sign of recovery) I find that the world shifts a little bit like that and it can be hard to judge things the same.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

The more you analyze what you feel, the farther it will bring you down. cherish your feelings, don't try to make them go away. Let yourself feel without question, and you will get to where you want to be.


----------

